
Drive-through lane pipelining and parallelization - vectorbunny
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2012/09/05/order/
======
zimpenfish
Starbucks will do this if the line is getting long - one barista goes down
getting orders and creating a queue of tagged cups, the other charges you at
the head of the line.

(Hasn't yet happened that the coffee has arrived before payment but ...)

